# Wedding Ceremony in Grand Central Terminal



## TheSueSaga (Nov 19, 2021)

(I'm hoping this is the correct forum to post this!)
Does anyone know if I can get married in Grand Central Terminal? I don't want to "host" a wedding there. My fiancé and I just want to stand in the middle of the terminal surrounded by forty or so loved ones, perform a five to seven minute ceremony, take a few photos, then leave.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 19, 2021)

I suggest seeing if Metro North has a contact link to ask them, since they own the building.


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 19, 2021)

This MTA document seems to answer your question. In particular, section 1085.4(d) governs noncommercial activities at Grand Central. There's a requirement for a permit, to be applied for


> at the general superintendent's office in Grand Central terminal between the hours of 8:30 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. on Monday through Friday, excluding holidays.


----------



## TheSueSaga (Nov 19, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> This MTA document seems to answer your question. In particular, section 1085.4(d) governs noncommercial activities at Grand Central. There's a requirement for a permit, to be applied for


Thank you so much!


----------



## TheSueSaga (Nov 19, 2021)

CCC1007 said:


> I suggest seeing if Metro North has a contact link to ask them, since they own the building.


Thank you!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 19, 2021)

I have been in Grand Central Terminal and seen what appeared to be a fairly large wedding party. I think I took photos (at a distance).


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Nov 19, 2021)

Metro North does not really own Grand Central , the Grand Central partnership does .
but start here : Contact - Grand Central Terminal


----------



## TheSueSaga (Nov 19, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I have been in Grand Central Terminal and seen what appeared to be a fairly large wedding party. I think I took photos (at a distance).


Thank you! All of the pictures from ceremonies I've seen online were elopements.


----------



## TheSueSaga (Nov 19, 2021)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Metro North does not really own Grand Central , the Grand Central partnership does .
> but start here : Contact - Grand Central Terminal


Thank you for the info!


----------



## neroden (Nov 19, 2021)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Metro North does not really own Grand Central , the Grand Central partnership does .
> but start here : Contact - Grand Central Terminal



Actually, Dutchrailnut -- you're out of date! The MTA owns GCT now, since March 2020.








MTA takes ownership of Grand Central Terminal | Real Estate Weekly


The MTA has closed on its purchase of Grand Central Terminal for $33 million. The deal includes the Harlem Line and Hudson Line and marks the first time the MTA has owned the tracks and the terminal. They were purchased from Midtown Trackage Ventures, a private group that brought them...




rew-online.com





. You still gave the right link for scheduling events like weddings, though.


----------



## PVD (Nov 19, 2021)

Of course, owning and controlling are 2 different things. While the MTA owns it, I believe that most non railroad aspects of terminal management are still handled by the Partnership and Jones Lang Lassalle is the real estate manager.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 19, 2021)

Please come back here and post the photos I'm sure all of us would love to see it.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Nov 20, 2021)

Congrats, and don't post the date/time, or we might all show up


----------



## TheSueSaga (Nov 20, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> Please come back here and post the photos I'm sure all of us would love to see it.


I certainly will!


----------



## TheSueSaga (Nov 20, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> Congrats, and don't post the date/time, or we might all show up


It's GCT, the more the merrier HAHA


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 20, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> Congrats, and don't post the date/time, or we might all show up



Who knows with my job I might just be able to. Flying free anywhere anytime. The amount of weddings I've been too lately. Flight crew for some reason always get invites.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Nov 20, 2021)

Neroden , Metro North owns the rail levels but not the terminal .


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 20, 2021)

TheSueSaga, congratulations. Since nobody wants a bunch of foamers at their wedding, tell everyone they can only come if they arrive on Amtrak LD trains. After all, you don't want a bunch of people facing the away from you and making remarks during the ceremony about the cool Metro-North engine they just saw.


----------



## Trollopian (Nov 21, 2021)

Do Amtrak conductors get to perform wedding ceremonies, kinda like ship captains*? That'd be extra cool.

* This is a popular romantic misconception. Too bad.


----------



## dwebarts (Nov 21, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> TheSueSaga, congratulations. Since nobody wants a bunch of foamers at their wedding, tell everyone they can only come if they arrive on Amtrak LD trains. After all, you don't want a bunch of people facing the away from you and making remarks during the ceremony about the cool Metro-North engine they just saw.


LD trains only? I guess that leaves out all of the NEC/Acela riders in these parts.


----------



## neroden (Nov 21, 2021)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Neroden , Metro North owns the rail levels but not the terminal .


Still not correct. The MTA owns the terminal. Land, buildngs, everything. Only since 2020, when they bought it from Midtown TDR Ventures along with the Harlem and Hudson Lines.

I do not think the MTA specifically assigned most of the terminal to its Metro-North subsidiary; I believe large portions of it are operated by its MTA Real Estate subsidiary, instead, and leased out. (See, for example, this RFP -- https://www.grandcentralterminal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/RFP-FINAL11_19.pdf )

(The one thing they don't own: MTA does *not* own the air rights associated with GCT, which were retained by Midtown TDR.)


----------



## TheSueSaga (Dec 11, 2021)

I have been in contact with the MTA and this was their response:
"We don't accommodate ceremonies of any kind within the general public areas of the terminal. But I recommend you reach out to Cipriani Dolce and see if they can accommodate your quick ceremony within their space, which overlooks the Main Concourse. If you decide to proceed with the restaurant and want to take wedding photos afterwards in the general public areas, the photo permit is something I can assist you with.
Permits are issued for up to a 3-hr time slot, no more than two months and no less than a week in advance of the requested date, on a first-come-first-served basis. In order to avoid the rush hours, on week days you are limited to a time between 10 AM and 3 PM (10 AM and 1 PM on Fridays in the summer) or after 8 PM. Weekends have no official rush, so time is more flexible. Please note as this is an active train terminal, there are black-out periods where no permits can be issued. Note, you will not be allowed on any staircases, landings, or anywhere beyond the train gates."

You can rent out the terminal entrance, Vanderbilt Hall, for all types of events, just not weddings. Cipriani Dolce won't accommodate weddings with more than ten guests. And the Grand Central Oyster Bar is a little rich for our budget, at $127 per person for a buffet style meal.


----------



## neroden (Dec 11, 2021)

It seems genuinely strange that they would restrict Vanderbilt Hall rentals to "anything but weddings". That makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, I guess I could rent it for a commitment ceremony ?!?! An anniversary? A funeral? Excluding weddings makes no sense for that room.


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 11, 2021)

TheSueSaga said:


> And the Grand Central Oyster Bar is a little rich for our budget, at $127 per person for a buffet style meal.


I'm glad to see that the Oyster Bar has reopened. I hope it stays that way through next June when they fly in the new herring from Holland.


----------



## TheSueSaga (Dec 12, 2021)

neroden said:


> It seems genuinely strange that they would restrict Vanderbilt Hall rentals to "anything but weddings". That makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, I guess I could rent it for a commitment ceremony ?!?! An anniversary? A funeral? Excluding weddings makes no sense for that room.


I was surprised by that as well. Most venues love weddings because they can mark up everything.


----------



## jis (Dec 12, 2021)

neroden said:


> It seems genuinely strange that they would restrict Vanderbilt Hall rentals to "anything but weddings". That makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, I guess I could rent it for a commitment ceremony ?!?! An anniversary? A funeral? Excluding weddings makes no sense for that room.


There may be a background story we are missing about some rowdy entitled wedding group, and there could be many such in New York, that decided to do something horrific. I don't know for sure. Just a guess. And then the managers decided to nip the potential troubles in the bud as they sometimes are wont to.


----------



## AFS1970 (Dec 12, 2021)

Trollopian said:


> Do Amtrak conductors get to perform wedding ceremonies, kinda like ship captains*? That'd be extra cool.
> 
> * This is a popular romantic misconception. Too bad.


Yes, but only at the exact moment that the train crosses the state border.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 12, 2021)

AFS1970 said:


> Yes, but only at the exact moment that the train crosses the state border.


And they can make up their own rules about it after consultation with the OBS.


----------



## NorthShore (Dec 13, 2021)

neroden said:


> It seems genuinely strange that they would restrict Vanderbilt Hall rentals to "anything but weddings". That makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, I guess I could rent it for a commitment ceremony ?!?! An anniversary? A funeral? Excluding weddings makes no sense for that room.



I'd like to have my funeral at a train station, followed by a funeral train to the cemetery.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 13, 2021)

I know Chicago in the past, has rent out the great hall for weddings.

Utica, NY has a pretty nice station too.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 13, 2021)

What about a whole car. You could rent out a whole car on the Hudson River Wine Train which is the New York Central Hickory Creek and NYC 43 on the back of an Amtrak Empire Service. Then you get a train ride, food, and an amazing location. I think if you just bought all the tickets out on the car that would work.


----------



## AFS1970 (Dec 14, 2021)

The idea of a train wedding does sound interesting. I am a JP in CT but nobody ever calls for interesting ceremonies lime that.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 16, 2021)

NorthShore said:


> I'd like to have my funeral at a train station, followed by a funeral train to the cemetery.


Jago H has a video about that in London (I know, I know, _totally off topic)_


----------



## jis (Dec 16, 2021)

I must say there is something a bit macabre about a wedding thread drifting into funeral


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 16, 2021)

jis said:


> I must say there is something a bit macabre about a wedding thread drifting into funeral


Hey, he started it! Something something old ball and chain?


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 16, 2021)

NorthShore said:


> I'd like to have my funeral at a train station, followed by a funeral train to the cemetery.


My wife offered to do that for me - only she didn't want to wait for me to die first!


----------



## NorthShore (Dec 16, 2021)

"Until death do us part!"

"What time's that train?"


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 16, 2021)

OK, since we've gone there.....




(and I suppose that's supposed to be GCT)


----------



## NorthShore (Dec 16, 2021)

jis said:


> I must say there is something a bit macabre about a wedding thread drifting into funeral



Ah, LOVE! (Of trains.)

You know what the Catholic priests say, "We marry 'em and bury 'em!"


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 16, 2021)

If Amtrak is going to use GCT, can we talk about Amtrak food in this thread? We do it in all the other threads!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 16, 2021)

Someone rented John Webb's Babbling Brook for a wedding recently. They even had their cake made to look like the car. The first time I've seen a budd car in cake form. 

There is your food reference.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Dec 17, 2021)

NorthShore said:


> Ah, LOVE! (Of trains.)
> 
> You know what the Catholic priests say, "We marry 'em and bury 'em!"


Reminds me of the old joke about Anglicans that they go to church 3 times in their life - their christening, their wedding, and their funeral 

At Seashore Trolley Museum in Maine where I volunteer, we have had several trolley weddings at the park located at the end of our line where the bride and groom arrive in separate trolley cars, tie the knot then a reception at one of our car barns.


----------



## NorthShore (Dec 17, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> If Amtrak is going to use GCT, can we talk about Amtrak food in this thread? We do it in all the other threads!



What's a wedding without catering?


----------



## NorthShore (Dec 17, 2021)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Reminds me of the old joke about Anglicans that they go to church 3 times in their life - their christening, their wedding, and their funeral
> 
> At Seashore Trolley Museum in Maine where I volunteer, we have had several trolley weddings at the park located at the end of our line where the bride and groom arrive in separate trolley cars, tie the knot then a reception at one of our car barns.



So they "couple?"


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 17, 2021)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Reminds me of the old joke about Anglicans that they go to church 3 times in their life - their christening, their wedding, and their funeral


Also applies to Scandinavians....



me_little_me said:


> If Amtrak is going to use GCT, can we talk about Amtrak food in this thread? We do it in all the other threads!





NorthShore said:


> What's a wedding without catering?


I think OP already brought food into it by mentioning the management referring her to the restaurants and their responses on the catering front. 

What about it AMTRAK catered the wedding - what a great PR stunt that would be!


----------



## jis (Dec 17, 2021)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> What about it AMTRAK catered the wedding - what a great PR stunt that would be!


Flex menu at a wedding! That would be something!


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 17, 2021)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Reminds me of the old joke about Anglicans that they go to church 3 times in their life - their christening, their wedding, and their funeral
> 
> At Seashore Trolley Museum in Maine where I volunteer, we have had several trolley weddings at the park located at the end of our line where the bride and groom arrive in separate trolley cars, tie the knot then a reception at one of our car barns.


I hope they return on one car.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 17, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> I hope they return on one car.


Via slumbercoach?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 17, 2021)

jis said:


> Flex menu at a wedding! That would be something!


Amtrak is now introducing a new _Flexible Spouse_ service. Choose from blondies or brownies in both cold and overheated varieties.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 17, 2021)

jis said:


> Flex menu at a wedding! That would be something!


Wedding at 10AM in GCT. Divorce at 1PM onboard the late Amtrak train.


----------



## TheSueSaga (Dec 17, 2021)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> What about it AMTRAK catered the wedding - what a great PR stunt that would be!


Amtrak bloody marys for everyone!


----------

